# Mosquito Lake Draw Down



## dowop (Aug 17, 2012)

I just went by the spillway & they are still letting a lot of water out.The Lake is really low.
Are they going to drill for gas??


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

dowop said:


> I just went by the spillway & they are still letting a lot of water out.The Lake is really low.
> Are they going to drill for gas??


just trying to keep the Ohio River flowing....


----------



## StormsWarning (Jul 1, 2012)

Mosquito lake is a disgrace now, if you dont stay out there i would say its not worth the drive now, its way to low to even try to fish, theres no telling wth is going on at that lake... ive herd there selling water to help feel up the rivers so the big barges can go through, ive herd there draining it to help keep it clean alll kind of crap, the south end is worst. theres no telling whats going on, someone knows you can bet that....


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Its a combination of things, one being no rain and they have a contract that makes them have to let so much water out to help the rivers.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

All man made reservoirs are put in place to store water for reasons other than fishing and boating. They're nothing more than water retention lakes. Just be thankful they're all not off limits like Meander and Lake Rockwell........Mark


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

bassmastermjb said:


> All man made reservoirs are put in place to store water for reasons other than fishing and boating. They're nothing more than water retention lakes. Just be thankful they're all not off limits like Meander and Lake Rockwell........Mark


AMEN-Mark! 
I saw something on TV this week. The Mississippi is "dangerously" low and very near to loosing $$$$$$$ in commerce!(Which will greatly impact the US economy!) Mosquito(Milton, WB, and Berlin feed the Ohio which feeds the Big Muddy.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

c. j. stone said:


> AMEN-Mark!
> I saw something on TV this week. The Mississippi is "dangerously" low and very near to loosing $$$$$$$ in commerce!(Which will greatly impact the US economy!) Mosquito(Milton, WB, and Berlin feed the Ohio which feeds the Big Muddy.


Actually, Milton isn't one of the Ohio River flow augmentation reservoirs. That's why it's still basically full (only 3.6 inches below normal summer pool as of 7 am today) But yep on everything else.


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

Prob. going to be all screwed up for the hard water season!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

dowop said:


> I just went by the spillway & they are still letting a lot of water out.The Lake is really low.
> Are they going to drill for gas??


With directional drilling there is no need to drain the lake and plunk a rig right in the middle of it. If there was gas under there a rig could be put up a mile away and they could reach under there and get it. It's what a couple of others have said. The water is needed in the Ohio and Mississippi Rivers for barge traffic.

As for Lake Milton, it is not an Army Corps of Engineers impoundment, it belongs to the state of Ohio. However, Berlin is a Corps of Engineers facility. When Berlin gets a water call they send the needed amount down to Milton who just passes it along down the Mahoning River. Thus, Milton's water level stays relatively steady while Berlin's drops.


----------



## dowop (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. I live real close to the Lake & was going to buy a boat this week. Guess I will just wait till Spring.


----------



## dmadorma (Jul 24, 2012)

I live right by the lake too...Whay wait until spring, there are plenty of other smaller lakes around to go on.


----------



## dowop (Aug 17, 2012)

I agree there are a lot of other places to fish. I was just saying maybe I should wait on buying the boat till spring. I dont think I was getting that good of a deal anyway.


----------



## ssv1761982 (Jun 2, 2004)

Probably a good time to get a great deal...


----------



## dowop (Aug 17, 2012)

ssv1761982 said:


> Probably a good time to get a great deal...


Thats what I thought. I might still look for a while.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

ssv1761982 said:


> Probably a good time to get a great deal...


You read my mind. This is exactly the advice I was going to give. The time of year to get the best deal on a boat is now, late Summer and early Fall and through Winter. The worst time to get a deal is in Spring and early Summer because lots of folks are looking to buy then. Keep shopping! Who knows? You might run across the deal of the century! Then you'll be all set.


----------



## dowop (Aug 17, 2012)

I thought this would be a good time but on a new boat & motor the dealer would not move off of the same price he was selling for in the Spring.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Let's just hope we have a normal Winter with normal or excess snowfall to bring things back to a more normal condition. Hopefully we'll have some substantial Fall rains also to bring the Steelhead into the rivers. We had no snow melt this spring and that got the lake levels off to a bad start.


----------

